# Tohatsu 50hp 4stroke battery question



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I am going with Tohatsu 50hp 4stroke. I like Odyseey batteries. Anyone using the pc925 for starting battery? Or do I need to go with the 1200?


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Not running this motor, but I thought about it as a repower option. My Tohatsu dealer called the company to ask this question for me. They (Tohatsu) said any battery would work, even the PC680. Currently using a PC925 with a 50tlr Yamaha, 7” gps, lights, tabs, etc. Should be plenty for that motor with accessories, hope that helps.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Interstate SRM-27 is what I have for that motor. It runs my plotter and micro power pole as well. 2 years no issues. I believe it's 600 CCA


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

TGlidden said:


> Not running this motor, but I thought about it as a repower option. My Tohatsu dealer called the company to ask this question for me. They (Tohatsu) said any battery would work, even the PC680. Currently using a PC925 with a 50tlr Yamaha, 7” gps, lights, tabs, etc. Should be plenty for that motor with accessories, hope that helps.


Thank You


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

I use a PC925 in a Super Skiff with a Yamaha 90 2 stroke and I use a PC925 on a Yamaha F40. I run the livewell all day on the Super Skiff with no problems. ^The PC925 is plenty of battery.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Yep, PC925 is fine. Have ran it with my 50 tohatsu for 600+ hrs. No issues.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> Yep, PC925 is fine. Have ran it with my 50 tohatsu for 600+ hrs. No issues.


Thank you


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

ek02 said:


> I use a PC925 in a Super Skiff with a Yamaha 90 2 stroke and I use a PC925 on a Yamaha F40. I run the livewell all day on the Super Skiff with no problems. ^The PC925 is plenty of battery.


Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The specs for your motor state CCA needed. My Yamaha 70TLR needs 380CCA minimum.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Should be fine. My 4 stroke has 1000 cca requirement but the 925 has worked fine for years.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

35 amp / HR SLA Cheap and good !


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

I use two Odyssey 1200’s, just to be safe.


----------

